# Char-Griller offset smoker heat problems - HELP!



## ryanwms (Jul 9, 2015)

So I'm new here...not new to smoking, but not overly experienced, either.

I have a Char-Griller smoker - this guy here:













Smoker.jpg



__ ryanwms
__ Jul 9, 2015






Then I recently added the side box as such:













smoker with box.jpg



__ ryanwms
__ Jul 9, 2015






Here's my dilemma.... the heat from the side box isn't transferring to the main chamber!

My first smoke using the side box had a fire hot enough it burned the powder coating off the side box, but my main chamber sat at 150-175 all day.

I'm smoking again today and thought I figured it out - but I'm having the same heat issues again. Holding my hand 6 inches above the side box, I can feel intense heat. Six inches over the main chamber, it's cold. The temp has been fluctuating between 175 and 250 - but I can't keep it steady, and I'm eating up the wood FAST.

I'm using Cowboy brand real wood chunks for my fuel, as I had severe issues with charcoal last time. 

HELP?!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 9, 2015)

Look up some of the mods for this smoker.  I do know the following:

The exhaust tube needs to be lowered

It leaks smoke and heat

You may need some tuning plates of some sort.

Don't fret, LOTS of folks cook on one of these and do a great job, it's just going to take a little work to get her dialed in.

Others will chime in soon.


----------



## ryanwms (Jul 9, 2015)

You mean the exhaust on the upper-left?
There seems to be a lot of smoke that leaks out at the seam between the fire box and main chamber - plus the heat itself just doesn't seem to want to carry through the vent holes that connect the main chamber and the fire box.


----------



## vartz04 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm almost positive you were supposed to remove the vent adjuster in between the fire box and cook chamber. Probably wouldn't be terrible to cut any dividers out of it if there are any. If I remember right it's like a 4" diameter hole with some wedges in it? Cut the wedges out so you just have an open 4" diameter hole between the two.


----------

